# building a most RELIABLE pc



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

how do I build a very RELIABLE pc? used for windows 10, gaming, adobe applications, budget range 800-1200 euro. most important to me is that the parts are reliable. I would rather have a pc that works well for a long time, rather than have the best performance to play the newest heavy games. I dont plan any overclocking, bios updating etc, so not too technical. how can i determine which parts are very thrustworthy and what do i need to look for when I compare parts, when it comes to AMD vs intel, motherboards, etc. which brands would you recommend and which to avoid?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a very difficult question because as you dissect the build, one thing depends on another. Performance vs. durability vs. reliability. Even when you've made the best choices, there's always a fluke. The best part could fail quickly. The worst one might last forever. I think as some of our folks who repair and build for a living see this thread, they'll be able to answer some of your questions. Certainly brands to avoid. This blog might interest you: https://www.techspot.com/article/2180-best-and-worst-hardware-2020/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you ever figure it out, post the solution here, I'd like to know how as well!


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Corday said:


> This is a very difficult question because as you dissect the build, one thing depends on another. Performance vs. durability vs. reliability. Even when you've made the best choices, there's always a fluke. The best part could fail quickly. The worst one might last forever. I think as some of our folks who repair and build for a living see this thread, they'll be able to answer some of your questions. Certainly brands to avoid. This blog might interest you: https://www.techspot.com/article/2180-best-and-worst-hardware-2020/





Corday said:


> This is a very difficult question because as you dissect the build, one thing depends on another. Performance vs. durability vs. reliability. Even when you've made the best choices, there's always a fluke. The best part could fail quickly. The worst one might last forever. I think as some of our folks who repair and build for a living see this thread, they'll be able to answer some of your questions. Certainly brands to avoid. This blog might interest you: https://www.techspot.com/article/2180-best-and-worst-hardware-2020/


thanks, this was pretty useful. any idea which are more reliable, AMD or intel?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

okeee said:


> thanks, this was pretty useful. any idea which are more reliable, AMD or intel?


It's not nearly that simple. Both the Intel and AMD processors are very reliable, it's what you wrap around them that determines the overall reliability of the computer. Stuff like power supplies, disk drives, motherboards, and graphics boards are far more likely to be an issue than the processor you pick. You very seldom hear about a processor failure, but it's pretty common to have issues with some of the other items mentioned.

A computer is an amalgum of all it's parts, and even if you picked quality parts, there are still sometimes issues with compatibility between the components.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

im currently comparing intel i7 9700 with amd ryzen 7 3800x. from what i have read, it seems that intel 9700 has more compatibility issues with motherboards, is this correct?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect the Intel's issue is just with certain motherboards. Note that most of the motherboards you read about were not Intel designs, so it's up to the MB designer to do a good job to be compatible with the processor. The best approach is to do lots of reading and check the reviews of any combo you're considering.
Don't cut corners on any of the core components if you're looking for maximum reliability. Also, it frequently makes sense not to be on the bleeding edge of development. I normally don't consider a brand new processor or motherboard, I look a generation back, better deals to be had that way.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

alright, I am collecting the different components. what do I need to pay special attention to, to make sure each component is compatible, such as between RAM, MB, CPU and other parts?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are compatibility sites that check to see if the components will work with each other. Example: Intel Tool


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I wont be using intel, but AMD, for both PCs. one for gaming, one for basic surfing and youtube. these are the parts I found: 

PC 1 used for gaming:

CPU ryzen-5-3600








Amazon.com: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler : Everything Else


Amazon.com: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





MB msi b550-a-pro-atx








MSI PRO B550-A PRO AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


Buy MSI PRO B550-A PRO AM4 AMD B550 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





RAM corsair vengeance-lpx-ddr4








CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 Desktop RAM - Newegg.com


Buy CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





VIDEO geforce dual-rtx2060-6g-evo








ASUS GeForce RTX 2060 DUAL EVO 6 GB GDDR6 Graphics Card (DUAL-RTX2060-6G-EVO) - Newegg.com


Buy ASUS GeForce RTX 2060 DUAL EVO 6 GB GDDR6 Graphics Card (DUAL-RTX2060-6G-EVO) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





HDD wd-blue-3-tb








WD Blue 3TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 256MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD30EZAZ - Newegg.com


Buy WD Blue 3TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 256MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD30EZAZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





PSU corsair rmx-series-rm650x-2018-edition





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





WIN windows-10-home-








Microsoft Windows 10 Home - Full Retail Download - Newegg.com


Buy Microsoft Windows 10 Home - Full Retail Version 32 & 64-Bit (Download) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





CASE antec 902








Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 Black Gaming Case - Newegg.com


Buy Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PC 2 used for internet browsing, youtube

CPU amd ryzen-3-3200g








AMD Ryzen 3 2nd Gen with Radeon Graphics - RYZEN 3 3200G Picasso (Zen+) 4-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD3200C5FHBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com


Buy AMD Ryzen 3 2nd Gen with Radeon Graphics - RYZEN 3 3200G Picasso (Zen+) 4-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD3200C5FHBOX Desktop Processor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





MB gigabyte b550m-aorus-pro-p-micro-atx-socket-am4








GIGABYTE B550M AORUS PRO-P AM4 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


Buy GIGABYTE B550M AORUS PRO-P AM4 AMD B550 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





RAM g-skill-aegis-f4-2133c15d-16gis-ddr4








G.SKILL Aegis 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model F4-2133C15D-16GIS - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Aegis 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model F4-2133C15D-16GIS with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





HDD wd-blue








WD Blue 3TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 256MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD30EZAZ - Newegg.com


Buy WD Blue 3TB Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 256MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD30EZAZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





VIDEO not needed? 

PSU corsair tx550m








CORSAIR TX-M Series TX750M CP-9020131-NA 750 W Power Supply - Newegg.com


Buy CORSAIR TX-M Series TX750M CP-9020131-NA 750 W ATX12V v2.4 / EPS 2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Semi-Modular Active PFC Power Supply with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





CASE antec 300


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moe Info


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Corday said:


> Moe Info


thanks that was pretty informative. 
about CPU amd ryzen-3-3200g








AMD Ryzen 3 2nd Gen with Radeon Graphics - RYZEN 3 3200G Picasso (Zen+) 4-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD3200C5FHBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com


Buy AMD Ryzen 3 2nd Gen with Radeon Graphics - RYZEN 3 3200G Picasso (Zen+) 4-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W YD3200C5FHBOX Desktop Processor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





is it correct that with this CPU, I dont need a videocard anymore? for intended use only internet browsing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I still prefer to have both.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Corday said:


> I still prefer to have both.


for what purposes would an addional videocard be used, if only internet and video's are played?


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Dont get a 5400rpm drive. You'll have a dog of a system. Minumum 7200rpm for disk drives, even for storage a 5400 rpm drive is not worth it. Yes it's cheap storage., but you'll regret it when later you want to copy large files to another drive.

If it was me I'd look at system builders to see if you can purchase a budget gaming system from. You might be able to score a good deal on budget gaming system with a 2060 video card included vs buying al the components indivually.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Based on the advice, I made some adjustments in the order. anything else I need to consider? for example if the number of pins that would fit? or perhaps any bios updates or other updating I need to consider. 

*PC 1 used for gaming*

CPU ryzen-5-3600 
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - Processor - 3.6 GHz (4.2 GHz) - 6 cores - 12 threads - 35 MB cache - AM4 Socket - inclusief Wraith Stealth koeler - retail - Azerty

MB msi b550-a-pro-atx
MSI B550-A PRO - Moederbord - ATX - AM4 Socket - B550 – Realtek RTL8118H LAN - Realtek ALC892 HD Audio – USB 3.2 Gen2 - Azerty

RAM CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel XMP 2.0 Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Corsair Vengeance LPX - Geheugen - DDR4 - 16 GB: 2 x 8 GB - DIMM - 288-PIN - 3200 MHz - CL16 - 1.35 V - niet-gebufferd - niet-ECC - zwart - Azerty 

VIDEO Asus GeForce RTX 2060 6GB Dual OC
Asus GeForce RTX 2060 DUAL OC Evo - Grafische kaart - OC Edition - GF RTX 2060 - 6 GB GDDR6 - PCIe 3.0 x16 - DVI, 2 x HDMI, DisplayPort - Azerty

SSD Samsung 970 EVOPlus s250GB - Ssolid tate drive
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 250GB - Solid state drive - intern - M.2 2280 - PCI Express 3.0 x4 - NVMe - 250 GB - 512MB cache - 256-bits AES - TCG Opal Encryption - Azerty

HDD wd black
WD Black WD2003FZEX 2TB - 3.5

PSU corsair rmx-series-rm650x-2018-edition
CORSAIR RMx Series RM650x - 2018 Edition - voeding (intern) - ATX12V 2.4/ EPS12V 2.92 - 80 PLUS Gold - 100-240 Volt wisselstroom V - 650 Watt - Europa - Azerty

WIN win 10
Microsoft Windows 10 Home - Nederlands - FPP - Doos - 1 licentie - USB-stick - 32/64-bit, P2 - Azerty

ACC Scythe Kaze Flex 120 PWM
Scythe Kaze Flex 120 PWM - SU1225FD12LR-RDP - Ventilatorhuis - 300 - 800RPM - 120 MM - RGB - zwart - Azerty

CASE antec 902


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PC 2 used for internet browsing*

CPU amd ryzen-3-2200g
https://azerty.nl/product/amd/3359049/ryzen-3-2200g-processor-3-5-ghz

VIDEO from CPU

MB gigabyte b450m-aorus-pro
https://azerty.nl/product/gigabyte/3620963/b450-aorus-pro-moederbord-atx

RAM g-skill-aegis-f4-2133c15d-16gis-ddr4
https://azerty.nl/product/gskill/2427365/g-skill-aegis-f4-2133c15d-16gis-geheugen-ddr4

HDD wd-black
https://azerty.nl/product/western+digital/649766/wd-black-1tb-vaste-schijf-3-5-

PSU corsair tx550m
https://azerty.nl/product/corsair/2...550m-v2-voeding-intern-atx12v-2-4-eps12v-2-92 

CASE Fractal Design Meshify C - Towermodel
https://azerty.nl/product/fractal+design/3106127/meshify-c-towermodel-atx


----------

